# Taxi Fares?



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi

i dont know car driving.. so that i want to know the taxi fares

from Firenza, 5 Pam rd, Benmore to 1 Fricker Road, Illovo 

is public tranport is safe in johannesburg...?

is it safe walking outside after 6 PM to 7 pm?


----------

